
TPP Leak Reveals Take-Down Measures Softened – But DRM Rules Remain Harsh - walterbell
http://www.forbes.com/sites/emmawoollacott/2015/07/08/tpp-leak-reveals-take-down-measures-softened-but-drm-rules-remain-harsh/
======
moonshinefe
"require intermediaries to pass on notices of alleged infringement to their
users" aka they can intimidate and mislead gullible users into paying
penalties for copyright infringement even if they aren't legally required to.

As someone outside the US, this trade agreement seems like the US trying to
impose its poisonous, backwards copyright and intellectual rights laws on the
rest of the Western English speaking countries.

All behind closed doors of course, with no open debate, to the massive boon of
greedy corporations and at the expense of the common man as per usual.

~~~
themeekforgotpw
It's exactly that. Listen to Obama's State of the Union speech. He said it
quite clearly. The TPP is about fixing international law and the terms of
trade to benefit the US - as opposed to China (who has been pushing for other
trade blocs with non-US law).

~~~
amirmc
> _"...to benefit the US"_

More specifically, I think it benefits US _corporations_. There's a sleight of
hand in politicians/lobbyists presenting it as benefiting the US as a whole.

~~~
themeekforgotpw
The political elite seriously see absolutely no difference. There are a number
of directions we could go to expand on that.

------
icanhackit
Can we just have a breakdown of companies who played a large part in the TPP
formation so we can boycott them? Money seems like the only way to speak to
these dickheads.

Here's something close - a list of supporting businesses on the US side:
[http://tppcoalition.org/about/](http://tppcoalition.org/about/)

What do we have here... Apple, EBay, Facebook, Hewlett-Packard, IBM, Intel,
Microsoft, Oracle, Xerox. This is going to be hard - I use every one of these
companies every day. But what part did they play? If the press can find out,
that will help the user make an informed decision.

~~~
ddingus
Honestly, the more productive thing to do is organize and fundraise to change
how money influences politics.

~~~
crdoconnor
This is also one of those times when calling your Senator can work. The ones
voting for it are kind of hoping that nobody notices. A lot of angry phone
calls will convince them otherwise and could help give them cold feet.

It helps that there's not really a cohesive voting bloc in favor of the trade
negotiations. It's just about the billionaires.

~~~
tptacek
That's not going to help this time, because the TPP is fast-tracked and can't
be filibustered, and has the overwhelming support of the Republican majority.

------
jsprogrammer
Free Trade Negotiated In Secret

~~~
themeekforgotpw
They aren't free trade negotiations. They are protectionist trade deals meant
to exclude China from trade in its region as it rises. (China has been trying,
similarly, to arrange ASEAN trade deals to exclude the United States).

~~~
rtpg
This is a bit of a myopic view isn't it? Given that these treaties often force
Most Favored Nation status on the participants, the end result is lower
tariffs overall (if only that they can't make it worse), so pro-free-trade

~~~
themeekforgotpw
The reason I say this is that it's being used to exclude certain countries and
it sets up rules that explicitly favor particular countries.

Given its strategic nature its role is to protect both Western powers and
regional countries that want investment from the West and to grow against the
rise of China.

Since it protects 40% of the world GDP at the explicit and planned sacrifice
of other nations and because it is used to instantiate international laws that
protect those same countries I call it protectionist. And if you look at the
leaked memos it's really not so big a stretch. It's also been called
protectionist by people not aware of its strategic value (e.g. Assange).

------
vonklaus
> the section on DRM circumvention is apparently pretty much unchanged from
> previous versions. Previous leaks showed it criminalizes those who bypass
> technical measures aimed at restricting copyrighted content — even if
> they’re being bypassed for reasons that don’t contravene copyright law.

can someone explain how DRM would be enforced, and how someone could bypass it
with "technical measures"?

~~~
JupiterMoon
For example DRM is present on most dvds and one can't watch dvds on Linux out
of the box (for most distros). This can be bypassed by installing a library.

But you would never do this because this would be illegal...

~~~
pdkl95
Who cares about DVDs - Mozilla caved and added DRM (EME) to Firefox. These
kinds of restrictions cut directly against freedom of speech and the press.
This becomes yet another word game were you _de jure_ have legal rights, but
_de facto_ do not because it is illegal to discuss the methods involved in
actually exercising those rights.

/* before someone decides to repeat the propaganda that EME only applies to
video (as if that is any better), remember the paranoid websites that try to
disable the clipboard or show an _image_ of text instead of just adding the
text. "one frame video of text" is inevitable */

~~~
vonklaus
I would be surprised if someone leaps to defend DRM in this context.

~~~
pjc50
Why would you be surprised? Copyright maximalists advocate all sorts of
things. One of the very early cases was DRM enforcement on PDFs.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Elcom_Ltd](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Elcom_Ltd).

~~~
vonklaus
i mean on HN.

------
narrator
A good article for establishing an anchoring bias in the naive masses. They'll
be so relieved that it's not as bad as it COULD have been. Just like a flea
market bargainer who quotes you an insanely high price then sells it to you
for a 300% markup, but you think you're getting a discount. Reels em' in every
time.

------
noja
So they asked for more, and settled for less.

